# Gas and Galvanized pipe



## tractng (Nov 11, 2007)

Guys,

Last night, we were installing the water heater that sits inside our house.


We were short of a part so we end up using an 1 inch connector that was made for gas (black color) instead of the galvanized ones.

This connector screw into the "hot" nipple of the water heater (our flexible copper line was not long enough).


It was late so all of the stores closed.  Is this okay?


Thanks,
Tony


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome Tractng: 
The black pipe will suffice for the weekend but must be changed at the earliest opportunity; it will rust inside and, if left, would rust out completely. Just go by the hardware store as soon as you can and get a like replacement part and install it.
Congratulations on getting it installed in the first palce!
Glenn


----------

